# Hallo aus Oberberg !



## CelebFan (11 Mai 2008)

Mal hallo an alle gesagt hier !
Ich heiße Thomas,bin 33 Jahre jung,komme aus der Nähe von Gummersbach und bin der S-Mod vom DC-Board.net 


Man schreibt sich


----------



## Katzun (11 Mai 2008)

hi thomas,

ich bin der mod von CB und heiße dich herzlich willkommen 

schön das du den weg auch zu uns gefunden hast, wünsche dir viel spaß beim suchen, finden und posten.

liebe grüsse,

katzun


----------



## CelebFan (11 Mai 2008)

Mensch erkennst du mich nicht ? 
Schalte mich mal lieber für alle Bereiche frei 


mfg Tommie


----------



## Tokko (11 Mai 2008)

Hallo Thomas.

Freut mich das du zu uns gestoßen bist. Wünsche dir viel Spaß.

Wir "sehen" uns.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## CelebFan (11 Mai 2008)

Danke Tokko dich kenne ich ja auch vom HC BB her


----------



## Katzun (11 Mai 2008)

DCB-Thomas schrieb:


> Mensch erkennst du mich nicht ?
> Schalte mich mal lieber für alle Bereiche frei
> 
> 
> mfg Tommie




für welche bereiche? ist doch alles offen 

grüsse,

katzun


----------



## CelebFan (11 Mai 2008)

Echt ? keine Postinghürden ?
Das sollte man auch ändern 

Ich weiß ich bin ein Klugshizer


----------



## Katzun (11 Mai 2008)

DCB-Thomas schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich bin ein Klugshizer



ich würde lügen wenn ich dem wiedersprechen tu


----------



## Muli (12 Mai 2008)

Ob Klugshizer oder nicht! Herzlich willkommen bei uns und viel Spaß in unserer kleinen, feinen Community! :laola:


----------



## 111333555 (13 Mai 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß hier noch!
Ich kenne ja dein Postingverhalten und da sollte also nichts anbrennen


----------



## mjw (13 Mai 2008)

Hi Thomas,
obwohl wir ja schon mal Kontakt hatten wünsche ich dich auch auf dem Weg "HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN".
Genieß eingfach die Zeit hier an Board und hab viel Spaß!

Gruß mjw


----------

